# Estrofem dosages



## wecan (Aug 2, 2008)

Hello ,

I am hoping someone may be able to provide some advice on the following !

I am currently on day 7 of 2WW following DET in the Czech republic and just realised that my daily dosage of 5 estrofem tablets should have been taken at intervals during the day rather than at night as I have been doing.....I am now extremely worried on the consequences to the embryo and the implantation success e.t.c.

Most grateful for any advice


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi wecan,

Usually estrofem is used as an HRT product and is taken once a day (this provides enough oestrodiol to keep levels elevated and prevent breakthrough symptoms of the menopause) I'm not familiar with all the treatment regimes for IVF so can't comment on what effect taking it once a day as opposed to 5 times would have on the embryo. What you will get is a very high level of oestrodiol initally and then the levels will decline over the next 24 hours. I'd imagine that you will still have high enough levels to support the pregnancy though. I'd suggest you call your clinic to discuss.

Best wishes  
Maz x

Wecan,
Just to let you know that the nurses moved an identical post from the Ask a Nurse thread to here. I have deleted that post as I have already answered as above.
Maz x


----------

